# Delayed Gratification



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Tips generally come, when they do, in a reasonable amount of time after the ride completes. Most are same day, some are w/in days. Today at 6am received the 'you received a tip'. Kinda odd haven't driven since last Thursday since we were on a 'snow' vacation since Friday and didn't return until late Monday. 

Opened up the notice to find it was a ride from 12/23! I have rec'd tips a week later, but never almost a month later. 

See, if you don't obsess about tips, they may come.......just delayed.....a lot.....


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah some tips have to be screened a few times by Uber before being released.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah some tips have to be screened a few times by Uber before being released.


Yeah, pretty sure this was pax doing it, not Uber delaying. (Snark off)


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Probably just now reopened the app and your rate screen was waiting on them... 

This is why I always ask to be rated... So they see the tip option!!

It works people...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> This is why I always ask to be rated..


I've seen your notes that state that. I'm temped, but afraid they might think it is a backwards way to ask for a tip, which I think is tacky. BUT my annoyance that 1/3 of my pax don't even rate is becoming harder and harder to tolerate. 
I didn't check my ratings today to see if the total incremented, maybe that rated and tipped. I'll take it.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I've seen your notes that state that. I'm temped, but afraid they might think it is a backwards way to ask for a tip, which I think is tacky. BUT my annoyance that 1/3 of my pax don't even rate is becoming harder and harder to tolerate.
> I didn't check my ratings today to see if the total incremented, maybe that rated and tipped. I'll take it.


Can't judge it till you've given it a chance... It's so easy to do... And it's not begging for anything except a rating as I say it... Because I would really appreciate your insight...

Makes u sound like u actually care what they say... Again you don't... U just want them to see the tip screen asap.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> It's so easy to do...


I may try it. and if it backfires I'm coming back here and will call you bad names directly, which means I will violate TOS and said note will be 'edited' (which I hate) or deleted (prefer).
Hey, I do care. But not for tips. They come, yay. they don't, don't care.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I may try it. and if it backfires I'm coming back here and will call you bad names directly, which means I will violate TOS and said note will be 'edited' (which I hate) or deleted (prefer).
> Hey, I do care. But not for tips. They come, yay. they don't, don't care.


Hey not to mention you'll be able to show off trophies like these!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uh oh.


----------

